
Ask HN: One week in NYC and want to find clients/contracts - mrleinad
Hi guys,<p>Pretty simple question, just trying to find some pointers as to how others would approach this, maybe there&#x27;s some ideas I could use.<p>I&#x27;ll be in NYC for one week, mostly pleasure, just visiting the city. However, being a .NET dev working as a contractor in my home country, I&#x27;d really like to take advantage of meeting with people&#x2F;companies so I can find clients that would be willing to hire me as a near-shore resource.<p>How would you approach this problem on short notice? Any ideas?<p>Thanks
======
mohammedbin
Interesting question. If you manage to find any- would you create a post about
how you went about it?

~~~
mrleinad
Sure!

